# Show me your 5" dust collection fittings!!



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

*Just like the title says, I want to see pictures of the 5" dust collection fittings YOU used in your shop!*

Not, 3 inch, 4 inch, or 6 inch; but 5 INCH!

Plastic? Metal? Home made?

Let's see those: 
T-junctions, Y-junctions, Size adapters, blast gates, hose fittings, and machine ports. 
Lot's of machine ports please! Post them ALL!

*Background:* (If you care)

All the published literature on dust collection says you should use the largest duct size your dust collector can safely maintain proper duct velocity to avoid clogs. While most 1.5-2HP dust collectors come with 6" inlet port, most can not keep with minimum velocity required with long pipe runs, or even short 6" spiral hose due SP loss. Using 5" seems to be the sweet spot for overall performance.

Onieda offers a SDD that has a 5 inch inlet port to help optimize dust collection in shop. But why do they show adapters to 4in to choke the air flow, and reduce dust collection? 
https://www.oneida-air.com/media/wysiwyg/static/Products/super-dust-deputy-inlet-size-reducer-comparison.png

Because there has been a lack of 5" dust collection options in the market! 
Doesn't help that majority hobby machine ports are 4", and everyone seems to think that using 4" is OK, when it is bare minimum for most machines?

Where are the aftermarket 5" machine ports?

Really, where are they hiding? The only thing stopping me using a 5" system is lack machine port solutions. If I could find an off shelf 5" machine port like the 4" molded versions, I would use them. Want all of my larger tools; Table saw, 8" jointer, 15" & 20" planer (have OEM 5" port), router table, 17" bandsaw (need a 5in to (2) 4in for last two), edge belt sander, etc; to use a 5" hose connection back to DC.

For past couple of decades, moved shops way too often to install permanent duct work. So I roll my dust collector between machines with a single 4" hose hookup, using the Rockcrap Dust Right hose fitting for quick changes between tools. When I added a 15" planer, the 4" hose and dust collector struggles to keep up with chips generated, unless the hose is as straight as possible back to impeller. Recently added a 20" planer, and now I see slow moving dust jams and know I need to upgrade to 5" hose. When I added edge belt sander, realized the 4" port did not have enough volume to remove the dust properly either (thanks to dust cloud around me). Still can't figure out why mfg continue to put a little 4" port on most machines? sigh.

Sure you can find a local HVAC duct shop to make you fittings, but the ones I find locally don't want to make me one fitting at a time for next new machine without minimum charge. Their version of machine port is plate with 3" 26ga tube sticking out it, with little crimps that leak air really bad. DC hose crushes the thin metal. Can always order online from Oneida or Spiral at cost of $15-25 per fitting, but that seems just as ridiculous? 
Are there any no affordable 5" dust collection bits?

The only retail choice of 5" fittings I have seen is at Woodcraft, but they are all made to connect to to a 5" HOSE, not machine ports I own.

Here is the list I found: 
Woodcraft recently added a 5" flex hose end cuff, what ever that is?
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/5-flexible-hose-end-cuff-woodriver-dust-connection?

Threaded end for hose, but it doesn't fit any 5 ports I have tried without heating stretching it wider?
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/5-inch-quick-connect-theaded-dust-collection-fitting?

How about a 5 to 4 reducer that is same size 5" machine port?
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/5-to-4-reducer-dust-collection-fitting?

These fittings all required connections with spiral hose, or the more expensive Fernco couplers:
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/5-inch-x-5-inch-x-5-inch-y-dust-collection-fitting?
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/5in-x-5in-x-5in-t-dust-collection-fitting?
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/5-inch-abs-basic-blast-gate-dust-collection-fitting?
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/5-inch-aluminum-blast-gate-dust-collection-fitting?

The fittings from Oneida have OD made to fit hose, not an ID to attach to machine port:
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/oneida-air-systems-metal-6in-to-5in-reducer-dust-collection-fitting?
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/oneida-air-systems-metal-straight-5in-to-4in-reducer-dust-fitting?

Here is my list of 5" couplers I found and tried for connections:

https://www.fernco.com/dimensional-drawings/plumbing/flexible-couplings/stock-couplings-1060/1060-44
5.01 to 5.01 ID (4" plastic socket to socket)

https://www.fernco.com/dimensional-drawings/plumbing/flexible-couplings/stock-couplings-1001/1001-44
5.29 to 5.29 ID (4" clay pipe OD)

https://www.fernco.com/dimensional-drawings/plumbing/flexible-couplings/stock-couplings-1056/1056-55
5.51 to 5.51 ID (5" Cast iron or PVC pipe OD)

To get machine port pictures started, here is some I have in my shop:

A 5" machine port on Delta 15" planer with 4" hose adapter: 









A 5" port on Jet JWP-208 20" planer:









Join the fun!
Share your 5" dust collection solution, PLEASE!

Thanks for reading 
Apologies if it sounds like am complaining. Purpose is to share solutions.

Cheers!


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Cap'n I'm no help on 5" fittings besides suggesting an hvac supplier (off the shelf parts should be able to be fit up without much fuss if you're a little handy with snips and rivets).
But I've been hearing other members singing praises about 3d printing dust collector fittings and the like. I'm thinking a $200-500 model would pay for itself pretty easily- I've been on the fence but I feel like I'm about to fall on the *buy it * side


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

+1 on 3D printing them. I've created a few for my shop vac. With just a little work you can design whatever you need. I didn't see many 5" fittings (the few I saw were mostly designed for fan exhaust ports) when I just did a quick search but inventables.com is a good source for ideas that you can modify for your own needs.


----------



## zoro39 (May 21, 2019)

A more creative member of our local guild had a very interesting program addressing exactly what the Captain correctly recognizes as a problem. This guy turns molded forms of wood and then heats PVC pipe forcing it into the turned form. Very effective but of course does not solve the problem of more complex fittings.


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

Is the Nordfab 5" machine port (https://www.oneida-air.com/ductwork/quick-clamp-ducting/machine-dust-port-adapters-quick-clamp-ducting) of any use to you? I used the 7" machine port to connect to my V3000, but I'm going to a whole Nordfab duct setup. But maybe you can get from that to your 5" hose?


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> Is the Nordfab 5" machine port (https://www.oneida-air.com/ductwork/quick-clamp-ducting/machine-dust-port-adapters-quick-clamp-ducting) of any use to you? I used the 7" machine port to connect to my V3000, but I m going to a whole Nordfab duct setup. But maybe you can get from that to your 5" hose?
> - DaveMills


Thanks. Keep them coming!

IMHO -the missing solution is a inexpensive molded 'collared flange' as it is sometimes called. 
The HD welded ones leak around base without RTV, are not sized for 5" hose - only 5" pipe, and cost $30+SH at Oneida.









Bell Plastics has a 5" machine port for $26:
https://bellplasticsfabrication.com/product/dust-collection-port-5/








But the attachment pipe is very short, ~1in? Have a 4" version, and hose works loose due the short length if you move it around too much.

I am hoping some other LJ knows of better versions?


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

cap'n that seems really high for those fittings from oneida, how about this instead? I could probably walk into the local supply house and get them cheaper but they are more strict now about selling to walk-ins without licenses so that may not be an option for you.
As for leaks, it's common to use fiber reinforced mastic for hvac seams- just paint it on with a chip brush and it won't leak.

As for the sizing- what is the ID of the 5" hose? 5" pipe is 5" ID, is the hose sized to slip over 5" pipe?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm currently doing a 6" set up, and in checking everyplace I can find, and also talking with the HVAC guys who did my in house furnace, and also put the old furnace into the shop I can say 5" just isn't a number I came across with any regularity. 4, 6, and even some 8" I can get, but any odd number just isn't there.

From that I think if you can't do sheet metal work, and cobble together your own that your only options are to make a lot of stacked plywood fittings, and smear them with some kind of super sealer to keep them from leaking. Or go to the 3D printing thing.

I started with sheet metal, and quickly abandoned it, that stuff is a PIA to work with. The most harmonious marriage is either 4 or 6" with the thin walled PVC Waste line pipe, and regular 4 or 6" Water line PVC fittings. Fits like a glove, and also marries to regular mass produced items like blast gates. For any weird couplings, or just to introduce a point easily opened in case of a clogged line, you can put in a Fernco, and maintain a tight seal, and still pop it on and off at your leisure as needed. At Menards I did see some Fernco's that could work with 5", but they wouldn't fit every instance. All your 45's and slow 90"s Wyes, and the like you would have to go fish.

Sorry I can't offer a list of items for you to use.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a mostly 5" system. But, 4" hose to machines. Cast iron ports, not replaceable. And yes, why do machines come with 4"? Why not larger that can be reduced? I buy my long radius adjustable 90's from Oneida. Just not worth making them, and mine would not be adjustable. For Y and double Y fittings, ( a T is useless for dust collection) I purchased a spot welder from harbor freight. One I made a pattern to trace, it was easy. Then use duct seal paint to make it airtight. I also paint the long joints on the snap Lok pipe. I use 26 gauge, but my supplier was low on that, so I also have some 24 gauge. I make 5" Y's, and 5" run, 4" tap Y's. I posted a pattern some time back. When I connect my 15" planer, I plan to go with 5" flex, but it will reduce at the machine. I have a 2hp DC, started as a North State with chip, not dust, collection bags. Converted it with a jet pleated filter and plastic bag, then added the vortex cone when it became available. There is an article in Wood magazine about 5" being the sweet spot for my size machine. It seems to be, as it works great. PM me if you want to. I can copy and send you patterns.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Well today I stumbled upon some 125mm (4.92") & 5" fittings on Amazon intended for external vents of portable AC systems, and dryer vents? The plastic versions look wimpy compared to 4" dust collection fittings. The mounting flange is really small too? Roughly $10 each, which is a reasonable price, if they work. 
Guess I will have to order some and see if they fit 5" dust collector hose, unless someone here has already done that?

Amazon.com









Amazon.com









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087TXG6NC









Also found a 5" to dual 4" 45° Y fitting from Big Horn Corp:

Big Horn 11508 5 Inch x 4 Inch x 4 Inch Y Adapter


5" dust collection should not be this hard!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Norfab was mentioned above. Have you searched through the entire line of Norfab 5" ducts and fittings? Grizzly has a 5" starter kit for example, though it is pretty pricey. If you search Amazon for Norfab 5", you will find some there too. They are pretty proud of them. Of course for those prices you could design them and have a 3D-print fabricator make them for you.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> ... Of course for those prices you could design them and have a 3D-print fabricator make them for you.
> 
> - Lazyman


For those prices you could buy your own 3D printer.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Our shop manager 3D prints custom DC fittings. Apparently they're pretty strong and hold up well.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello again!

Broke down and bought some 5" flex hose from Woodcraft on sale this week. Couple of flange fittings arrived too. Proceeded to test fit all the 5" bits I have collected, and thought I would share:

Tested the fit on a 4 in. x 4 in. PVC DWV to Sewer and Drain Adapter. The OD of the DWV (schedule 40) pipe coupler is 5.035". My 5" hose fits over it with minor stretch. Drop of soap for lubrication made it easy.








Almost don't need a hose clamp to keep it tight, but due short length I will use one. This means can use 5" hose from your 5" cyclone inlet to reduce down to 4" thin wall S&D without needing a special 5" adapter. Handy if you have 5" hose laying around, or need flexible connection to cyclone.

Also tested a couple flanged fittings to hose.









This one above is from Amadud link posted earlier, and has a taper which fit loose on hose till hose is completely pressed to flange. It needs a house clamp to keep hose from slipping off.

But it does fit the new Woodcraft Rubber Flexible Hose End Cuff for 5in hose hose shown below, and appears to stay tight once vacuum is pulling.








The bottom flange above is a Take off Start Collar from BORG, The OD is slightly less than 5" like the other plastic flange, but it is not tapered. Hose stays attached due the longer length and the extra lips at end. It comes with self adhesive gasket to help seal the flange. 
These plastic fittings are wimpy, even compared to regular 4" plastic fittings; will have to be kind while using them? Still waiting on delivery of metal flange, before I decide which to use on new machine ports.

Sort of like the Woodcraft Flexible Hose End Cuff? It slides on/off my 5" planer port pretty easy, but stays secure, and is almost impossible to remove with dust collector running. It also fits the standard 5 to 4 Plastic adapter for changing to 4" hose.









Been using the Dust right quick change handle and adapters on my tools for several years. The rubber hose end cuff is not as easy to shove on/off as Dust Right head, but it looks like it might be a tolerable cheaper replacement. It comes in 4" version, that will be much cheaper than dust right handle and fittings. 

Struggled with one fitting that I didn't expect to create an issue? 
Bought a 6in to 5in reducer from WoodCraft, made by Oneida. It doesn't fit the 5" hose, as it is made to go over 5" pipe. :-(
The 6in end slides over the dust collector inlet, which is also technically incorrect as it should fit inside the pipe so that the lip doesn't deflect the air stream. Had to drill out a rivet to reduce the inlet size to get hose onto the fitting. The metal edge is pretty sharp considering the hose is going to moved a lot, so it also needs to have rolled front edge but I saved that for another day. Have a rube-goldberg solution that needs improvement, but it let test out hose and fittings.

Still need to update to 5" ports a my tools, but there is hope I can have a 100% 5" dust collection hose/fittings in near future?

Thanks for reading and have a great day!


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

All of my ducting and blast gates are 5" nordfab but reduced to 4" at the machines. When I installed the duct work, about 5 years ago I could not find 5" flex or machine fittings. After using it, I don't see a need to change the machine ports.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

I have a 1st gen oneida mini gorilla with a 5" inlet.

It has one 12' flex hose with a metal 5->4 adapter at the end that ties to a dustright nozzle, 
I put it to whichever machine I am using.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

More pictures. Thanks for sharing!

*derek* 
I use the dust right handle on all my tools now. Your solution is what I want, nothing permanent with one hose and one handle to each machine as needed. 
Except I want 5" dust right connector and compatible machine ports. 

ATM the Woodcraft Flexible Hose End Cuff appears to be a reasonable substitute. 
I made a short adapter with a 5 to 4 fitting, short piece of 4" hose and Dust right head to hook up machines till I get ports change to 5".

Amadud delivered a couple more 5" machine port candidates today. 
The metal flange posted earlier is bust. The picture on does not look like the part received. The 5" version looks more the pic's for 6/8 inch versions.









The length of shoulder is only 1", and only the last 3/8" is 4.95" OD that fits tight on Flexible Hose Cuff; which lets if slide off too easy. But it works OK for 5" hose directly with hose clamp.

Also received this plastic 5in port flange









It has tapered tube and fits the Flex cuff and 5" hose perfectly. Since it fits better and has thicker plastic than the black plastic version posted above; this port will get used on my jointer.

Still waiting on delivery on one more 5" port, as well as Big Horn 5in Y fitting for my band saw.

Cheers!


----------



## furnman487 (Feb 17, 2019)

Captain, I feel your pain. Finally got tired of emptying the plastic bag on the single stage Jet and got the Super Dust Deputy. Finding fittings to hook it up not so easy. I couldn't believe the expensive Oneida 6×4 did not fit. Found one at the box store for half the price, drilled out the rivets so it fits inside the inlet and taped it up with 3M foil. Probably not a permanent solution, but it works for now. On the 5in inlet a 4×4 rubber cast iron/pvc fits perfectly over the 5in. However, the 4in is about 1/2 in too big for dust collection fitting. The solution was making a gasket from some adhesive backed rubberized material I had on hand. Dust right hose goes to machines and the permanent hose to table saw. So far, it's working great, but sure seems like the manufacturers could do a better job of making things work without having to McGuiver the whole thing.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Update on another 5" DC fitting: Big Horn Corp 5in to 4in Y adapter:








https://www.bighorncorp.com/big-horn-11508-5-inch-4-inch-4-inch-y-adapter

The sizes listed are like all the other molded plastic fittings in market: APPROXIMATE dimensions.

The 5in end has 4-15/16" ID, and 5-1/8" OD. 
The 4" ends are 3.95" OD.

So what does it fit?

The 4" end allows flex hose to slide on easily. Need a clamp to keep it tight. 
The 5" end OD is too large for flex hose. The 5" ID is too small for straight 5" pipe. Need crimped 5" pipe to fit inside the fitting. Tried a couple of Fernco rubber couplers. The 1060-44 is only 5.01" ID, and had to be lubed and stretched to fit over the end (not fun). The 1001-44 (clay pipe) coupler is 5.29" ID and was little loose, but works with clamp.

I had hoped to use this fitting on my band saw, and router table as they use two 4" connections currently. But to use the BigHorn 11508 fitting with flex house, need to add a 5" coupler pipe. Another option might be a 5" blast gate, need to find one and measure the OD.

The 5" unicorn hunt continues…..

Thanks for reading, have a great day!


----------



## jkm312 (Jan 13, 2020)

Captain

Thank you! Your time, efforts and experimental attitude is helping all of us a great deal in solving the 5" challenge we all face. I'm getting ready to rebuild my dust collector for a third and final time, yeah right! Going to add a super dust deputy and 30 gallon barrel ahead of the filter on my Jet dust collector. The 5" intake line seems like a good choice. I can and will get it all piped up. In all honesty why change the ports at the machines to 5" when most are a standard 4". Is it really going to make an appreciable difference for the expense and effort? I'm in a two car garage so the runs are not overly long.

I will do the 5" at my 13" Delta planer, that is a high volume of thicker shavings.

If I discover anything helpful to your discussion I certainly will post it here with the others.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello.
Updated my 8" jointer to 5" port recently. Removed the existing 4" port from the cover plate, and installed the 5in flanged port pictured above.









Here is comparison between two, with the 4in port behind the new 5" port.










Am using a single 10ft hose with the Woodcraft flex coupler for easy on/off between tools.
Ran some boards to make sure it was working? 
There is definitely more airflow at cutter head. No longer seeing any residual dust flying out from under the machine either. 
FWIW - Many jointers have open space between table and base, as shown in the red circle below:









With old 4" port, would always have some chips flying out of these holes and onto floor. Tried to cover these holes with duct tape, but it chokes the air flow too much and collection at cutter was worse. The opening at back is where the belts are located and belts pull the chips into lower cabinet and motor area.

Regardless, will take a couple of hours of jointing boards to see if 5" port is stopping dust from reaching the motor space. But with 5" port upgrade only dust I saw was stuff tossed out top by spinning head towards end of board?

Next 5" port upgrade is 17" band saw, using the 'Y' port posted earlier. Need to resaw some cedar, which will be good test of difference. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm at work so and I appologize for not reading everyting. I have bought some 5" plastic gates and other fittings from Grizzley a couple of years ago along with some very nice 5" hoze from an amazon warehouse deal. The outlet of my plainer is 5" and I intended to use 5" only for that run since it is the heaviest chip load and will be closest to the cyclone. But… I'm still running on a 5 to 4 reducer and really haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## mistermoe (Jun 27, 2013)

This thread makes me want to go down to my lathe and start turning 5" fittings…


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

W1008 gate
162289 wye
Grizzly


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, you shamed into measuring.
The gates from grizzly are marked 
suction side.
OD tapered from 4.895 to 5.015
ID 4.64

Woodstock w1008

Machine side OD 4.85 to 5.00

Grizzly item 162289 wye OD 5.00, 4.95, 4.95

This reducing wye like comes with HF dust collector.
ID 4.93
OD 5.12


----------



## marka1955 (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm in the process of setting up my SDD system now and decided to go 5 inch as much as possible. I came across this guy as a potential supplier for ductwork.

http://thesheetmetalkid.com/wye-branch/5-x-5-x-5-duct-wye-branch/

I'm also trying to figure out the best way to add dust collection to my Rockwell tablesaw. I was planning to simply add a 5inch port to the base (sealing all around the usual gaps). But I wonder if I'd be better off using a wye to split the 5" hose into a 2" at the blade guard and 4" for the cabinet. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Mark, I don't remember exactly where I saw it but I watched a YouTube video a while back that recommended that you not completely seal up all of the gaps in the table saw cabinet. The guy did some tests that showed that when their wasn't enough air flowing into the cabinet, the dust collection was not as good. FWIW, his conclusion was that you want the seals mostly just to prevent dust from exiting though any cracks but still want some air entering when the DC is running. His hypothesis was that when sawing, you cannot get enough airflow through the saw kerf if the cabinet is almost otherwise airtight.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Updated my band saw awhile back to use 5" flex cuff hose connection.
Had to make a coupler to adapt the Big Horn Corp 5in to 4in Y adapter. Used a pair of 5inch machine ports posted above, bolted back to back with some double side tape to seal the joint. Wrapped electrical tape around as I kept scratching my hands on the extended ends of bolts.









Replaced a 'WYE' with 'Y' adapter on my 17" band saw.









A WYE would be straighter path for hose connection, but it worked. Used a Fernco coupler to keep the DC hoses as close to the tool as possible for my mobile shop.









The difference in suction was very noticeable. No longer find any swarf falling on floor below table. There is so much air flow now, if I lean my knee against the lower door while using the band saw, it starts to whistle as I close the gaps around door slightly. 

Cheers!


----------



## PapaLowell (Jul 4, 2015)

Running into the exact same dilemma with the line size as I prepare my new shop for the new DC. With the size of the fan drawing into the Cyclone at 1400 CFM - calculations tell me 5 inch gets me the volume and speed of flow to keep the particles moving properly. But finding the line and fittings is the challenge. Sweeps and wye's are the big challenge.

I'll keep looking as my DC won't install till spring, insulating and sheetrocking right now.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't have many 5" fittings but the few that are in the shop came from Air Duct Mfg. (airductmfg.com) in Lombard, Illinois. It's a good option for anyone that lives in the area and wants to pickup. Almost every fitting in their catalog has a 5" option. I purchased a 6"-5"-4" lateral to do a split to a sliding tablesaw.

Since the above company didn't give me a shipping option, I've also used blastgateco.com for smaller orders shipped UPS. They have similar pricing to Air Duct mfg. I think their online prices are outdated but not too much different than the phone quote I got last week.

Looks like one can buy the following fittings in 5" from one or both of the above companies.

duct
connectors
laterals
45 and 90 elbows
tees and wyes
saddle taps
reducers
end caps
blast gates
flanges
ball joints
floor sweeps
capture hoods
flex hose


----------



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

My JET DC1100 has a 6"inlet (with 2×4" Y fitted on), but then 5" flex between the fan and the canister+bag. Weird.

Euro equipment has other options.
E.g., Felder sells fittings and ductwork for 120 and 140mm systems.

I do feel that it would be nice if there was more 5" options available; 4" really struggles.

Matt


----------



## PapaLowell (Jul 4, 2015)

Jacob, 
Thanks for that information. I really enjoyed looking through your web site - very well done! As I move into retirement I look forward to completing my new shop and creating things that will enhance the furnishings of others in my community.

I do freelance computer work and have been pulling CCTV wiring in the local tool store, talked to the owner about finding the parts I need, and his comments were nice but unhelpful. I'll keep looking as the more expensive parts are not in my budget, wish they were, but we'll make do.

Blessings

Lowell


----------

